# Tested an AR Team & finally some pics of my sled



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

I was able to ride an AR Team bike on Monday and my first impressions were very good. As the geometry of the bike would suggest (taller head tube, slacker seat angle), it handles somewhere in between the F-series and Z-series bikes - not twitchy when pushed hard into a corner, but you're definitely on a bike made to go fast. I was surprised how smooth it was considering how much lateral stiffness it displayed. Laterally, it was similar to my F1 Sprint, but the ride was softer without doubt.

I didn't have the bike long enough to test out the aero benefits, but I've been provided the data, and I believe it's a slippery bike in the wind. I should be able to spend some significant time on the bike in the next week or so, and I'll see if there's noticeable difference on my favorite courses. Not exactly scientific testing, but I'm betting I'll see improvement. Either way, I'll report what I find.

Many of you have asked me to post my Team-issue F1 Sprint. Here are a few photos below. This is the best bike I've ever ridden - hands down. I don't believe one bike is perfect for everyone, but this particular bike just works for me. I'd actually be reluctant to sell an F1 Sprint to just anyone, as it is a very stiff ride. I think, for the vast majority of you out there, the Sprint is overkill and you'd be much happier on the standard F1 or Z1. However, considering that I'm somewhere in the neighborhood of 220lbs, and mash the pedals whilst going from point A to point B, this bike makes me happier than any other I've been lucky enough to own. What surprises me most is that the top tube is visibly stiffer than the Cannondale SystemSix I have. Though I love the SystemSix as well, the Felt rides better overall. I wish the German magazine, Tour, would have had an F1 Sprint when it tested for stiffness v. weight - I think the Felt would've given the Storcks a run for their money, though the Storcks would be lighter.

It was sundown when I took the pics, so sorry they have a "golden" hue. Size: 58cm. It says F1 on the bike, but it's an F1 Sprint. 16.5 lbs with everything you see here - not bad for a bike of this size and super-stiff carbon lay-up.









The wheels are HED's amazing Ardennes - "stallion" build. The best everyday wheels in the world. Cyclingnews wasn't kidding when they said these were the best they've ever ridden. The C2 extrusion will change the way every wheel is made in the future - the benefits to aerodynamics and ride quality are too good to be ignored. I've never had so many customers happy with a single product.









One of the big hits of Interbike last week, Feather brakes are light at just under 200grams per pair, set-up & stop better than Zero G's, and cost the same as the Zero G's. If you look closely at one of my pics, you may notice I'm currently testing a new cam for Feather. It provides even more stopping power...too much for me, and you can only use it on one brake because it's just overkill on both.









Dura-Ace works just fine for me. The cockpit is a Ritchey Carbon Streem (44cm), and 120mm WCS "wet white" 4Axis Stem. Solid and comfortable.









Other bits: white Vittoria tires (obviously new when I snapped the pics), Speedplay X2 pedals (I'm a huge Speedplay fan), and I use a Garmin 705, which I can't wait to use with my Ant+ upgraded PowerTap.

I love my bike, but I think the AR will eventually take it's place because I believe aero is so important, and it's such a great riding bike. We'll see.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Jim,

Thanks for the update and pics! 

And the help on my Z1 purchase, again :thumbsup: 
Enjoy the ride. I originally wanted to get the Streems but RItchey had them backordered. I ended up with Zipp SLC2's, either way us bigger guys can't go wrong. 

HED's rock. I'll be doing Ardennes soon. I have some SDV66's on the way as my event/aero wheels, I think Reynolds and HED are gonna give Zipp a big run for their money

Bill


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll have to look into the Ardennes. Currently I am riding the Ultegra SL wheelset, which looks great and is definitely an upgrade from previous.

A Felt AR is definitely my next road bike.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Very nice! What width rim tape did you use with the Ardennes?


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

What a great looking rig - best of luck with her!

Brian


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Have you put in any more miles on the AR? Any firm dates as to when it will be available?

Also, in the pics you posted, don't you have way more spacers under your stem than manufacturers recommend?? That is one of the things that has scared me away from the Felt frames, the low head tubes, requiring lots of spacers for the average racer...


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Does anyone know how much the AR frameset is going to be?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Very sweet Felt! Now can someone tell me how he got to get the bike to stand up in the photos (not the photos of the bike leaning against the wall). I don't see a stand or mysterious hand in those photos.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Okay, I've been too busy to post or answer questions lately. Sorry. I spent two weeks on a Garmin AR, and I'll write up a report this week(end). Great bike, very different from the F-Series.

To answer a few questions:
17mm tape works just fine on the Ardennes, or any HED C2 extrusion rim
I've lowered my bars since I took the pics (2cm), but it's an F1 Sprint, so the carbon is so thick that the amount of spacers I had wasn't a problem
Price on the AR, if I remember correctly, is $2599.00. Availability has been pushed back to January. :-(
Hope I hit everything, I'll post my write-up soon. I promise. I'll get to my PM's too.


----------

